
VR headsets up 82% in Steam's January survey - T-A
http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
======
alexc05
That seems to be a breakdown of the people who have VR HEADSETS broken down by
headset type.

What does "up 82%" mean?

~~~
T-A
What you can see on that page is that

1) 0.20% of Steam users had a Rift and another 0.20% had a Vive in January
(and had it switched on and had launched the VR software stack, I guess; I
doubt Steam can tell a headset is present otherwise, so this is not a full
count of VR headset owners);

2) for both Rift and Vive, that constituted an increase of 0.09 percentage
points; in relative terms, that means the proportion of Steam users with VR
headsets grew 0.09/(0.20 - 0.09) = 0.82, i.e. 82%.

(You can also see that Microsoft Mixed Reality and Rift DK2 had a negligible
number of users, so they don't affect that number significantly.)

